# Dust collectors



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

I know I've seen blogs, forums, and reviews about HF dust collectors, can't find them now. What kind of opinions would anyone care to share about the HF 31810 1hp 660cfm vs HF 97869 2hp 1550cfm dust collectors. I looked at all the "big brand" items - expensive! One question - of many - of the HFs, are the impellers metal or plastic? And if plastic - how durable? Do they actually live up the cfm ratings? How much noise do they incur (have to be a lot less than a shop vac)? How does the 97869 seperate the chips? Reason I'm looking at the HFs is - they are on sale, AND, I have a 25% off coupon!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

My Dad has the 2HP HF collector and I am fairly impressed - quieter than my 1-1/2HP Craftsman Pro (which I believe is the same as the Delta).....He added the Thein separator and works better yet. You can usually pick this up for $149 with the coupon in Wood Mag….

Jeff


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

I think an HF DC with Bert's modifications will give you the most bang for your buck. -Jack


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Jeff and Jack - Thanks for the info, and the sale of the HF DC. Too bad you guys don't get a commission. I also looked at Bert's modification - that's the way to go. Now all I have to do is wait until next Monday, 1 Jan, to get my 25% discount. And a big thanks to all the LJs out there who answered Rob and Randy's similar question.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

HF has a 25% coupon going on….where?


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

RockyTopScott - I guess every where? I was at my local HF in Albuquerque yesterday, to pick up a 12awg ext cord, and was given a 25% off coupon for anything. Good for one day only, 1 Jan 2012. GO GET ONE! Fact is,
the cashier gave me two!


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Get the 2hp. But, you need a better filter. The stock 5 micron bag won't cut it. The right thing to get is the Wynn Engineering pleated filter. .5 micron. Much better. A Thein filter is great.

The impeller on the 2 hp is metal. The separation is okay, but adding the Thein baffle is worth it. Best in a trash can separator, but you can put it inside the ring. The noise is okay. It doesn't live up to the cfm rating but it has waaay more bang for the buck than the others rated for 2hp.

It has a 5" inlet with a wye to two 4" inlets. A single piece of 10' x 4" hose works fine. For permanent ducting 5" is hard to find and/or expensive. A 6" main line is a bit much, probably all 4" will work the best. No 90s or T joints, use 45 s and a short piece of straight pip, and wyes. S&D PVC is good. Use blast gates and open one at a time.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks Bert. Am waiting patiently 'til Monday.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Umm, Here in Texas January Oneth is on Sunday.

Maybe you should check where you live.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

rosebudjim, If you need help to modify your DC, contact me I shall help you. 
In fact this is very easy to do. 
In addition I cut a window in the trash can to see the level of the dust inside and to empty it BEFORE I get anything in the plastic bag/filter.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Dallas - You're correct, here in New Mexico it is also Sunday - duh on me. My dislexia got the best of me. Can't hardly wait 'til SUNDAY !

Bert - I read your explanation, very carefully (remember Monday?). I also printed off the photo of your DC system - looks pretty simple. Have you had any bearing problems with the system horizontal ? I like the horizontal idea - saves space - with a direct route to the seperator.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Some people have made this modification long before me. 
The question about the bearings comes up again and again, as far as I know no one had bearings problem.


----------

